# Considering Re-Joining, But As A Pilot



## Flight Dynamics (16 Nov 2020)

Hello All - So, here's my story.

I joined the Reserves in 2005 when I was 16 was an MSE Op on the east coast - did my PLQ in 2007, made it to MCpl before re-mustering to Reg Force Medic, did the NCM-SEP for Paramedic then was posted out west and finished my career in 2015 with a Voluntary release.

There had been MANY MANY changes I saw the Forces undergo while I served and i'm sure there's been many more since i've released.

I've been noticing lately that there seems to be a big demand for Pilots and I was considering re-enrolling under the CEOTP.

I figured 10 years of Previous service including leadership experience (Having taught many BMQ's, SQ's, Trades Courses and every other one-off coffee course you can think of) PLUS the fact that I currently hold Civilian Pilot Licenses (Commercial Fixed Wing, Multi-Engine, Group 1 Instrument and Instructor) Might make me a strong Candidate for the Seneca College Program.

Just curious of how practical or unrealistic this though process may be, or what might be some obstacles along the way ...i know for sure i don't think i performed to well on the CFAT when i first wrote it - it was enough to get in but i was very young and inexperienced - I later graduated my PCP glass with a 94% overall average however i don't think i'm actually allowed to re-write the CFAT?

Any thoughts or advice/experience on this would be greatly appreciated.

- R


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2020)

I would confirm whether they would send you to CEOTP-Seneca if you already hold those licenses.


----------



## Flight Dynamics (16 Nov 2020)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I would confirm whether they would send you to CEOTP-Seneca if you already hold those licenses.



CFRC was a little un-clear, they said basically the only options were DEO (which doesn't apply to me as i don't have a degree) or CEOTP - not sure if there's other programs under CEOTP I could take with the intentions of entering the Pilot trade - i'd happily sit through the licenses and ratings again under the program - I feel there's still skill to be gained and it wouldn't put as much stress on my for the Education side of the degree. But i'd rather have my education subsidized and log more pensionable time while pursuing a degree then undertaking it under my own dime.


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2020)

Flight Dynamics said:
			
		

> CFRC was a little un-clear, they said basically the only options were DEO (which doesn't apply to me as i don't have a degree) or CEOTP - not sure if there's other programs under CEOTP I could take with the intentions of entering the Pilot trade



CFRC was probably referring to the "standard" CEOTP where you have X amount of years to get a degree part-time while serving.


----------



## Flight Dynamics (16 Nov 2020)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> CFRC was probably referring to the "standard" CEOTP where you have X amount of years to get a degree part-time while serving.



This was actually my original intention but it would seem (according to the CFRC) that they were starting to see too many cases of individuals having not followed through with the education side of the requirement - and as i'm sure any Unit would do if they had someone who they've invested x amount of years worth of training in someone...they keep them...or promoted and posted.


----------

